# Can't start enp2s0(dhcpcd waiting for carrier error)[SOLVED]

## rudregues

When I boot the system, use /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 start or dhcpcd enp2s0 commands, I've that error:

```
 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

dhcpcd[2849]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[2849]: enp2s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[2849]: timed out

dhcpcd[2849]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[2849]: timed out

 * ERROR: net.enp2s0 failed to start
```

my modules for networking are loaded:

```
$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

synaptics_usb           5064  0 

ath9k                  88825  0 

ath9k_common            1880  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              339810  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

atl1c                  33401  0 

ath                    14953  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

radeon                878271  1 

i2c_algo_bit            5079  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         27186  1 radeon

ttm                    59768  1 radeon

drm                   217396  3 ttm,drm_kms_helper,radeon

agpgart                26195  2 drm,ttm
```

I created symbolic links to the devices (after delete net.eth0 symlink of course)

```
$ ls -la /etc/init.d/

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 May 24 13:22 net.enp2s0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Jun 28 02:38 net.wlp3s0 -> net.lo

```

I've tried the net-setup command, but it doesn't exists in my gentoo installation...

----------

## chithanh

If you suspect that dhcpcd's carrier detection misdetects, you can disable it in your network config.

```
dhcpcd_enp2s0="-K"
```

See "man dhcpcd" for more details.

----------

## rudregues

That procedure elimated the initial error, but network doesn't work yet. 

During the boot, I can see some bad messages (not all because it's too quick for me), but I can see some lines with "Network unreachable" expression.

By dhcpcd manual:

```
 

-K, --nolink

            Don't receive link messages for carrier status.  You should only have to use this with buggy device drivers or running dhcpcd through a network manager.
```

I'm not running any network manager (just wpa_cli and wpa_supplicant), so my network devices are buggy? :/

----------

## chithanh

When you boot from livecd, does your network work there? If yes, then possibly there is a problem introduced in the kernel version that your install uses.

----------

## rudregues

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> When you boot from livecd, does your network work there? If yes, then possibly there is a problem introduced in the kernel version that your install uses.

 

I don't have any Gentoo LiveCD, but from Sabayon I can chroot to Gentoo and use internet to install packages in Gentoo. 

Well, I will try to recompile a new version of the kernel in gentoo-sources and post result here.

----------

## chithanh

You can compare the output of

```
# lspci -k
```

on your system and the livecd, to see whether they use the same driver for your network card.

----------

## rudregues

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> You can compare the output of
> 
> ```
> # lspci -k
> ```
> ...

 

Now that you asked, my Sabayon's output of lsmod is

```
Module                  Size  Used by

8021q                  13851  0 

garp                    4430  1 8021q

stp                     1417  1 garp

llc                     3248  2 stp,garp

xt_hl                   1104  6 

ip6t_rt                 4480  3 

nf_conntrack_ipv6       7152  6 

nf_defrag_ipv6          8409  1 nf_conntrack_ipv6

ipt_REJECT              1888  1 

xt_LOG                  9672  1 

xt_limit                1432  2 

xt_tcpudp               2704  18 

xt_addrtype             2192  4 

nf_conntrack_ipv4      10842  6 

nf_defrag_ipv4          1166  1 nf_conntrack_ipv4

xt_conntrack            2496  12 

ip6table_filter         1088  1 

ip6_tables             13529  1 ip6table_filter

nf_conntrack_netbios_ns      944  0 

nf_conntrack_broadcast     1101  1 nf_conntrack_netbios_ns

nf_nat_ftp              1744  0 

nf_nat                 12352  1 nf_nat_ftp

nf_conntrack_ftp        8264  1 nf_nat_ftp

nf_conntrack           58640  8 nf_nat_ftp,nf_conntrack_netbios_ns,nf_nat,xt_conntrack,nf_conntrack_broadcast,nf_conntrack_ftp,nf_conntrack_ipv4,nf_conntrack_ipv6

iptable_filter          1136  1 

ip_tables              13957  1 iptable_filter

x_tables               14010  12 ip6table_filter,xt_hl,ip_tables,xt_tcpudp,xt_limit,xt_conntrack,xt_LOG,iptable_filter,ip6t_rt,ipt_REJECT,ip6_tables,xt_addrtype

ipv6                  242994  36 nf_defrag_ipv6,nf_conntrack_ipv6

zfs                   806536  0 

zunicode              316296  1 zfs

zavl                    4037  1 zfs

zcommon                28603  1 zfs

fglrx                5090537  0 

joydev                  7936  0 

kvm_amd                37064  0 

kvm                   203172  1 kvm_amd

ath9k                  77770  0 

ath9k_common            1825  1 ath9k

ath9k_hw              319637  2 ath9k_common,ath9k

ath                    13268  3 ath9k_common,ath9k,ath9k_hw

[color=red]mac80211  [/color]            222053  1 ath9k

[color=red]cfg80211   [/color]           145999  3 ath,ath9k,mac80211

radeon                745957  2 

atl1c                  27604  0 

sp5100_tco              4800  0 

pcspkr                  1552  0 

uvcvideo               58599  0 

videobuf2_vmalloc       2361  1 uvcvideo

videobuf2_memops        1840  1 videobuf2_vmalloc

videobuf2_core         20513  1 uvcvideo

videodev               81735  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core

media                   8226  2 uvcvideo,videodev

k10temp                 2440  0 

snd_hda_codec_conexant    37152  1 

rts5139               251390  0 

microcode              11075  0 

psmouse                59006  0 

ideapad_laptop          7672  0 

snd_hda_intel          24184  3 

snd_hda_codec          69199  2 snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4638  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                58959  2 snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          6182  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              14166  1 snd_pcm

snd                    46582  12 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

i2c_piix4               8976  0 

serio_raw               3992  0 

sparse_keymap           2329  1 ideapad_laptop

virtio_ring             4674  0 

xts                     2807  0 

gf128mul                5354  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7403  2 

sha512_generic          4817  0 

sha256_generic          9613  0 

sha1_generic            1846  0 

iscsi_tcp               7724  0 

tg3                   123383  0 

ptp                     6924  1 tg3

pps_core                7800  1 ptp

e1000                 109615  0 

fuse                   56997  2 

znvpair                42112  2 zfs,zcommon

spl                   107813  5 zfs,zavl,zunicode,zcommon,znvpair

xfs                   426139  0 

nfs                   101771  0 

lockd                  52677  1 nfs

sunrpc                146358  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   142737  0 

reiserfs              205877  0 

ext4                  271612  3 

jbd2                   47535  1 ext4

ext3                  108570  0 

jbd                    37602  1 ext3

ext2                   53898  0 

mbcache                 4610  3 ext2,ext3,ext4

sl811_hcd               8983  0 

hid_generic             1057  0 

xhci_hcd               75101  0 

uhci_hcd               20457  0 

sx8                    11013  0 

imm                     8772  0 

parport                26827  1 imm

ehci_pci                3728  0 

ehci_hcd               39837  1 ehci_pci

ohci_hcd               24370  0 
```

There is some differences between Gentoo Kernel and Sabayon one's. In example, mac80211 and cfg80211 (in red) are modules in Sabayon, but are builtin in Gentoo's kernel. The driver for the cards are the same (ath9k, ath9k_hw, ath9k_common, ath, atl1c).

----------

## TomWij

Please provide `lspci -k` output of both your Sabayon and the LiveCD so we can see the devices and more easily compare the lists, that way we don't need to interpret what all the module names are and can instead look at the relevant devices.

----------

## rudregues

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> Please provide `lspci -k` output of both your Sabayon and the LiveCD so we can see the devices and more easily compare the lists, that way we don't need to interpret what all the module names are and can instead look at the relevant devices.

 

Hum... understood man!

This is the output of lspci -k from Sabayon:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397c

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: radeon, fglrx

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3971

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_piix4, sp5100_tco

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

   Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

   Kernel modules: atl1c

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 30a1

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

```

I'll search for a LiveCD around here and post.

----------

## rudregues

Ok, here the result from a Xubuntu LiveUSB from the lspci -k command

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397c

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: radeon

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3971

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcdlspc -k

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

   Kernel modules: sp5100_tco, i2c-piix4

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

   Kernel modules: k10temp

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

   Kernel modules: atl1c

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 30a1

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

```

Edit: am I supposed to run that comand in gentoo too?

----------

## TomWij

Eh, I think the Gentoo LiveCD was meant but I'm not sure why that was suggested, you're already past that phase; so, I think you might want to do it in your Gentoo install (real boot, no chroot) instead. That way we can compare it between your Sabayon install and Gentoo install, it was fine that you posted the Xubuntu LiveUSB, we can still use that as a cross-verification then.

So, yes, please reboot into the Gentoo install and capture its output.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rudregues

Ok, output of lspci -k booting from my Gentoo install:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

   Subsystem: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 14h Processor Root Complex

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6310]

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397c

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

   Kernel modules: radeon

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3971

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 42)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 0)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB700/SB800/SB900 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 0 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 1

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 2

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 3

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 4

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 6

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 7

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v2.0 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 397b

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

   Kernel modules: atl1c

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 30a1

   Kernel driver in use: ath9k

   Kernel modules: ath9k

```

----------

## TomWij

Apart from a different description on the LiveCD, the Ethernet and Network controller look the same for all three. So, that's not where the issue lies.

net-setup is in the app-misc/livecd-tools package, but that might not solve the issue; if you however want to try static IP so you can at least work on your Gentoo instead, that might be an option to consider. Although you could configure a static IP in /etc/conf.d/net instead so you don't need the extra tools, similarly `ifconfig enp2s0 down IP/24 up` (replace IP by your IP) would do the same manually.

----------

## rudregues

Well, I've added the two last lines following the handbook in /etc/conf.d/net (I don't know what it means, I just copy and paste)

```
# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules="wpa_supplicant"

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_enp2s0="-Dmadwifi"

# desativando o carrier (seja la o que isso for...)

#dhcpcd_enp2s0="-K"

config_enp2s0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_enp2s0="default via 192.168.0.1"

```

Anyway, it didn't worked :/

----------

## TomWij

Copying and pasting never works when trying to do something specific; you can't use wpa_supplicant (for wireless networks) for ethernet (wired network) so you will want to remove that line, and at the bottom you will want to  properly set the IPs in the config and routes variables. Since you copy pasted them, I assume you might have not properly set them yet.

----------

## Jaglover

```
ethtool enp2s0
```

Carrier missing means there is some sort of hardware issue, bad cable maybe.

----------

## TomWij

Can you also post `dmesg`? Just in case we're missing some warning there...

----------

## rudregues

Jaglover, here is the output of ethtool enp2s0 command

```
Settings for enp2s0:

   Supported ports: [ TP ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

   Supported pause frame use: No

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  Not reported

   Advertised pause frame use: No

   Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

   Speed: Unknown!

   Duplex: Unknown! (255)

   Port: Twisted Pair

   PHYAD: 0

   Transceiver: internal

   Auto-negotiation: on

   MDI-X: Unknown

   Supports Wake-on: pg

   Wake-on: d

   Current message level: 0x0000003f (63)

                drv probe link timer ifdown ifup

   Link detected: no

```

 It's exactly the same I get running that command in Sabayon, so I think it's not a hardware issue, maybe a kernel 3.8.13 issue?

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> Can you also post `dmesg`? Just in case we're missing some warning there...

 

my dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/xeifEgpr

If I install nm-applet and run it, is it possible to solve all this problem? (even with thousands of dependencies)

----------

## TomWij

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> my dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/xeifEgpr
> 
> If I install nm-applet and run it, is it possible to solve all this problem? (even with thousands of dependencies)

 

[    5.061557] ath: phy0: ASPM enabled: 0x42

Hmm, it's starting power management; you could try to disable it so see if that helps anything. Add pcie_aspm=off to your kernel parameters.

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/ASPM#Force_enable_or_disable_ASPM

nm-applet is worth a try; note that you can disable some dependencies through USE flags, I think.

----------

## Jaglover

How it can connect in Sabayon is mystery for me, below is the output of ethtool as it should be.

```
ethtool eth1

Settings for eth1:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 1000Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: Unknown

        Supports Wake-on: g

        Wake-on: d

        Current message level: 0x0000003f (63)

                               drv probe link timer ifdown ifup

        Link detected: yes
```

And here with cable unplugged.

```
ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Supported pause frame use: No

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                                1000baseT/Full 

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: Unknown!

        Duplex: Unknown! (255)

        Port: Twisted Pair

        PHYAD: 2

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        MDI-X: Unknown (auto)

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                               drv probe link

        Link detected: no
```

----------

## rudregues

1) Someone here knows Ceni? http://manual.aptosid.com/en/inet-ceni-en.htm#netcardconfig

That program seems perfect to help me with this, but I can't find any ebuild or source code to compile and install. And here the user Bumbl sad:

 *Quote:*   

>  have a look at ceni (it's a sidux tool, so maybe you have to rewrite some debianspecific parts (if there are any))

 EDIT: found a link to download the source http://aptosid.c3sl.ufpr.br/debian/pool/main/c/ceni/ but I don't if it works in no Debian environments

2) I compiled and installed kernel 3.9.2 and the same problems happens (so I think it's not a kernel related issue)

3) TomWij, so I will install nm-applet and try to use internet and if it doesn't work I'll set this pcie_aspm=off option to boot.

4) Jaglover, I don't know how to interpret this, but I can run ethtool enp2s0 command in Xubuntu LiveUSB to see if the output is the same. What do you think?

----------

## TomWij

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> 1) Someone here knows Ceni? http://manual.aptosid.com/en/inet-ceni-en.htm#netcardconfig
> 
> That program seems perfect to help me with this, but I can't find any ebuild or source code to compile and install. And here the user Bumbl sad:
> 
>  *Quote:*    have a look at ceni (it's a sidux tool, so maybe you have to rewrite some debianspecific parts (if there are any)) EDIT: found a link to download the source http://aptosid.c3sl.ufpr.br/debian/pool/main/c/ceni/ but I don't if it works in no Debian environments

 

Sounds like something you will want to manually compile and install to /usr/local.

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> 2) I compiled and installed kernel 3.9.2 and the same problems happens (so I think it's not a kernel related issue)

 

Avoid early kernels in branches (2 is early in 3.9) when looking for stability; you'll want to try 3.8.13 and / or 3.9.8 after you tried the rest.

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> 3) TomWij, so I will install nm-applet and try to use internet and if it doesn't work I'll set this pcie_aspm=off option to boot.

 

Sounds good, start with that.

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> 4) Jaglover, I don't know how to interpret this, but I can run ethtool enp2s0 command in Xubuntu LiveUSB to see if the output is the same. What do you think?

 

Might be useful for comparison purposes.

----------

## rudregues

Well, I tried a bunch of commands with networkmanager and wicd

```
$ nmcli

Error: Can't find out if NetworkManager is running: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory.
```

```
$ nm-applet

** (nm-applet:2400): WARNING **: Failed to initialize D-Bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

```
$ nm-connection-editor

** (nm-connection-editor:2429): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

** (nm-connection-editor:2429): WARNING **: Failed to initialize the UI, exiting...
```

```
$ wicd-curses

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 52, in <module>

    from wicd import dbusmanager

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 93, in <module>

    DBUS_MANAGER = DBusManager()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 57, in __init__

    self._bus = dbus.SystemBus()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 194, in __new__

    private=private)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 100, in __new__

    bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 122, in __new__

    bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
```

```
 $ wicd-gtk

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/gtk/wicd-client.py", line 40, in <module>

    import gtk

ImportError: No module named gtk
```

Maybe I missed out some modules during the two kernel configurations?

I compiled Ceni, but it don't works.

The pcie_aspm=off boot parameter didn't worked too.

----------

## TomWij

Start the dbus daemon (using the init script) and at least add it to your default runlevel.

----------

## rudregues

I ran sudo ethtool eth0 in Xubuntu LiveUSB and here is the output:

```
Settings for eth0:

   Supported ports: [ TP ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

   Supported pause frame use: No

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  Not reported

   Advertised pause frame use: No

   Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

   Speed: Unknown!

   Duplex: Unknown! (255)

   Port: Twisted Pair

   PHYAD: 0

   Transceiver: internal

   Auto-negotiation: on

   MDI-X: Unknown

   Supports Wake-on: pg

   Wake-on: d

   Current message level: 0x0000003f (63)

                drv probe link timer ifdown ifup

   Link detected: no

```

After started dbus and added to default runlevel, I ran again wicd and nm-applet, the error messages changed bit:

```
$ nm-applet$ cat nm-applet_$ cat nm-applet_error2.txt 

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching connections: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1.

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

error2.txt 

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching connections: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1.

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: Could not initialize NMClient /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: fetch_connections_done: error fetching connections: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1.

** (nm-applet:2102): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (25) Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
```

```

$ wicd-curses

Can't connect to the daemon, trying to start it automatically...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 1043, in <module>

    setup_dbus()

  File "/usr/share/wicd/curses/wicd-curses.py", line 1031, in setup_dbus

    dbus_ifaces = dbusmanager.get_dbus_ifaces()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 36, in get_dbus_ifaces

    return DBUS_MANAGER.get_dbus_ifaces()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 62, in get_dbus_ifaces

    if not self._dbus_ifaces: connect_to_dbus()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 48, in connect_to_dbus

    return DBUS_MANAGER.connect_to_dbus()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/wicd/dbusmanager.py", line 79, in connect_to_dbus

    proxy_obj = self._bus.get_object("org.wicd.daemon", '/org/wicd/daemon')

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 241, in get_object

    follow_name_owner_changes=follow_name_owner_changes)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/proxies.py", line 248, in __init__

    self._named_service = conn.activate_name_owner(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 180, in activate_name_owner

    self.start_service_by_name(bus_name)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 278, in start_service_by_name

    'su', (bus_name, flags)))

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/connection.py", line 651, in call_blocking

    message, timeout)

dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
```

When I was configuring the kernel, I removed Networking Files System (NFS) support, do you think it can be related with this?

----------

## Jaglover

Alright, are you saying ethtool in Sabayon and Ubuntu tells the link is down and there actually is a functional connection?

----------

## rudregues

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Alright, are you saying ethtool in Sabayon and Ubuntu tells the link is down and there actually is a functional connection?

 Yes, it works flawlessly. I'm even accessing the forums throught Sabayon and Xubuntu LiveUSB this days. I don't understand about such a technical aspects, but maybe there are some bug somewhere and even with this bug internet connection works. Maybe a hidden developer workaround in the ath9k driver.

----------

## TomWij

NFS has nothing to do with this. For nm-applet, you need to start the NetworkManager service first for it to work. For wicd, it somehow still can't contact dbus, odd.

----------

## dmpogo

 *rudregues wrote:*   

>  *Jaglover wrote:*   Alright, are you saying ethtool in Sabayon and Ubuntu tells the link is down and there actually is a functional connection? Yes, it works flawlessly. I'm even accessing the forums throught Sabayon and Xubuntu LiveUSB this days. I don't understand about such a technical aspects, but maybe there are some bug somewhere and even with this bug internet connection works. Maybe a hidden developer workaround in the ath9k driver.

 

You sure you are not using some wireless under Sabayon/Ubuntu at the same time ?   What does your /sbin/ifconfig shows under these systems ?

----------

## rudregues

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> NFS has nothing to do with this. For nm-applet, you need to start the NetworkManager service first for it to work. For wicd, it somehow still can't contact dbus, odd.

 

I added the service and now I'm able to start nm-applet, but...

```
 $ nm-applet 

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** Message: applet now embedded in the notification area

```

The applet appears near notification area, as expected and it even recognize wireless networks around here. But when I click to connect to one of them I get an error notification:

 "Failed to add/activate connection: (32) 

Insufficient privileges."

And in the terminal which I started the program it shows a similar error:

```
** (nm-applet:2081): WARNING **: Failed to add/activate connection: (32) 

Insufficient privileges.
```

----------

## rudregues

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> You sure you are not using some wireless under Sabayon/Ubuntu at the same time ?   What does your /sbin/ifconfig shows under these systems ?

  No, I'm not using the wireless network to Sabayon and Xubuntu at the same time. If I want to run a command in Xubuntu, I need to shut down my notebook and insert my pen drive with Xubuntu. For Sabayon, I just reboot the notebook, since it is installed. Gentoo is the same, I just reboot and run the command.

Here, the output of ifconfig from Sabayon:

```
eth0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether b8:70:f4:2d:2e:3c  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 240 (240.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.101  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::1e65:9dff:feff:cf72  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 1c:65:9d:ff:cf:72  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 6248  bytes 6664498 (6.3 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4289  bytes 812690 (793.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

And here, the output of ifconfig from Xubuntu:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW b8:70:f4:2d:2e:3c  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1

          pacotes RX:0 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0

          Pacotes TX:0 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          IRQ:41 

lo        Link encap:Loopback Local  

          inet end.: 127.0.0.1  Masc:255.0.0.0

          endereço inet6: ::1/128 Escopo:Máquina

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Métrica:1

          pacotes RX:116 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0

          Pacotes TX:116 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:11515 (11.5 KB) TX bytes:11515 (11.5 KB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  Endereço de HW 1c:65:9d:ff:cf:72  

          inet end.: 192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Masc:255.255.255.0

          endereço inet6: fe80::1e65:9dff:feff:cf72/64 Escopo:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1

          pacotes RX:2631 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 quadro:0

          Pacotes TX:1899 erros:0 descartados:0 excesso:0 portadora:0

          colisões:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3102514 (3.1 MB) TX bytes:264208 (264.2 KB)
```

----------

## Jaglover

Everything indicates there is no layer 1 connection.

----------

## rudregues

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Everything indicates there is no layer 1 connection.

  I googled that term ("layer 1 connection") to search something but found nothing.

And what about the permissions with networkmanager, is there a way I can get access to connect through nm-applet?

----------

## dmpogo

 *rudregues wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   You sure you are not using some wireless under Sabayon/Ubuntu at the same time ?   What does your /sbin/ifconfig shows under these systems ?  No, I'm not using the wireless network to Sabayon and Xubuntu at the same time. If I want to run a command in Xubuntu, I need to shut down my notebook and insert my pen drive with Xubuntu. For Sabayon, I just reboot the notebook, since it is installed. Gentoo is the same, I just reboot and run the command.
> 
> Here, the output of ifconfig from Sabayon:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That exactly says in both outputs that it is wireless connection (wlan0) that is active, having aquired 192.168.1.101   IP number.   Wired, eth0, connection is not active.  I strongly suspect your wireless device name under gentoo is wlp3s0  while enp2s0 is the wired one. (Ah, pleasures of the new naming scheme). Do you even have ethernet cable plugged in ?

----------

## TomWij

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> The applet appears near notification area, as expected and it even recognize wireless networks around here. But when I click to connect to one of them I get an error notification:
> 
>  "Failed to add/activate connection: (32) 
> 
> Insufficient privileges."

 

You can add your user to the netdev group or follow the rest of the instructions at http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Nm-applet; but for just trying, you could also just try to start nm-applet as root.

----------

## rudregues

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That exactly says in both outputs that it is wireless connection (wlan0) that is active, having aquired 192.168.1.101   IP number.   Wired, eth0, connection is not active.  I strongly suspect your wireless device name under gentoo is wlp3s0  while enp2s0 is the wired one. (Ah, pleasures of the new naming scheme). Do you even have ethernet cable plugged in ?

  dmpogo, you are correct, my wireless card under Gentoo is wlp3s0 and my network card is enp2s0. In Gentoo, during each network configuration step I used that names. I don't have cable, I'm using a wireless nework (it's a laptop).

----------

## rudregues

 *TomWij wrote:*   

>  *rudregues wrote:*   The applet appears near notification area, as expected and it even recognize wireless networks around here. But when I click to connect to one of them I get an error notification:
> 
>  "Failed to add/activate connection: (32) 
> 
> Insufficient privileges." 
> ...

  Using nm-applet like root I can click without the previous permission error, but it loads, loads, start to load again and doesn't connect. Trying to add my user to netdev group failed too, because the system says "there's no netdev group"

----------

## dmpogo

 *rudregues wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   
> 
> That exactly says in both outputs that it is wireless connection (wlan0) that is active, having aquired 192.168.1.101   IP number.   Wired, eth0, connection is not active.  I strongly suspect your wireless device name under gentoo is wlp3s0  while enp2s0 is the wired one. (Ah, pleasures of the new naming scheme). Do you even have ethernet cable plugged in ?  dmpogo, you are correct, my wireless card under Gentoo is wlp3s0 and my network card is enp2s0. In Gentoo, during each network configuration step I used that names. I don't have cable, I'm using a wireless nework (it's a laptop).

 

Well, your original error

```
   

 *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP

dhcpcd[2849]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[2849]: enp2s0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[2849]: timed out

dhcpcd[2849]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[2849]: timed out

 * ERROR: net.enp2s0 failed to start   

```

is an attempt to bring WIRED interface up, which of course fails since it is not connect by the cable (but you know, laptop still usually have ethernet port  :Smile:  ).

Try /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0 start  instead, after changin the config to

```

   

# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules="wpa_supplicant"

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dmadwifi"

# desativando o carrier (seja la o que isso for...)

#dhcpcd_wlp3s0="-K"

config_wlp3s0="192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255"

routes_wlp3s0="default via 192.168.0.1"

```

----------

## TomWij

As I said earlier, that config is likely to be wrong; I think it needs to be corrected.

----------

## rudregues

From my first post:

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> When I boot the system, use /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 start or dhcpcd enp2s0 commands, I've that error:
> 
> ```
>  *   No configuration specified; defaulting to DHCP
> 
> ...

 

Anything wrong? I was following the handbook, yes??? No!!!

Reason: when I created the symlink to net.lo I did this way:

```
# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlp3s0

# ln -s net.lo net.enp2s0
```

The handbook method's is by putting the complete path:

```
# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0

# ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlp3s0
```

I don't know why, but this way internet works. If anyone has any idea why my Gentoo is interpreting these two method's differently please tell us! Now I removed wicd and nm-applet and the sucking dependencies   :Wink: 

Obs.1:

I think what happens in the boot is:

1) A config file for enp2s0 is searched for cable net

2) If I don't have, it tries to use dhcpcd to find any usable configuration

3) I don't have any cable inserted in my notebook, so I get the initial carrier error

Obs.2:

My /etc/conf.d/net file is like the handbook now

```
# Prefer wpa_supplicant over wireless-tools

modules="wpa_supplicant"

# It's important that we tell wpa_supplicant which driver we should

# be using as it's not very good at guessing yet

wpa_supplicant_enp2s0="-Dmadwifi"
```

the last line really asks for my net cable device/interface (enp2s0), so I think enp2s0 is for haldle internet connections in general, and not just cabled ones

Thank you very much for all of you, if there wasn't people helping me I would loose motivation to solve this problem   :Very Happy: 

----------

## rudregues

I can't edit first post subject by putting [Solve] because there's no space. Is there any graphical mark or other way to do that (maybe just change thread title?)

----------

## dmpogo

 *rudregues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The handbook method's is by putting the complete path:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It works because you are bringing up two interfaces, first wired then wireless.  Wired falis since it is not connected, wireless works

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Obs.1:
> 
> I think what happens in the boot is:
> ...

 

Correct

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Obs.2:
> 
> My /etc/conf.d/net file is like the handbook now
> ...

 

No, there is nothing general in enp2s0, it is a name of a specific wired interface.   The line wpa_supplicant_enp2s0="-Dmadwifi" says that when wpa_suppicant is called for

interface enp2s0, then the option -Dmadwifi will be passed to it.  First of all, there is no point in using wpa_supplicant for wired interface, second, as it stands the line

is ignored when wpa_supplicant is used for wireless interface.

On a laptop you would like to emerge ifplugd or equivalent, and eliminate net.enp2s0 from start up  so that /etc/init.d/net.enp2s0 is not called when laptop is booted.

----------

## rudregues

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, there is nothing general in enp2s0, it is a name of a specific wired interface.   The line wpa_supplicant_enp2s0="-Dmadwifi" says that when wpa_suppicant is called for
> 
> interface enp2s0, then the option -Dmadwifi will be passed to it.  First of all, there is no point in using wpa_supplicant for wired interface, second, as it stands the line
> ...

  But if I put wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dmadwifi" the net.wlp3s0 not even starts, otherwise with wpa_supplicant_enp2s0="-Dmadwifi" it not just starts, but internet works. Crazy things man!

----------

## dmpogo

 *rudregues wrote:*   

>  *dmpogo wrote:*   
> 
> No, there is nothing general in enp2s0, it is a name of a specific wired interface.   The line wpa_supplicant_enp2s0="-Dmadwifi" says that when wpa_suppicant is called for
> 
> interface enp2s0, then the option -Dmadwifi will be passed to it.  First of all, there is no point in using wpa_supplicant for wired interface, second, as it stands the line
> ...

 

Nothing crazy, that means that Dmadwifi is the wrong option for your network card, and if it is not set,   wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0 is called without it, and everything works

----------

